# Unregelmäßige Touren der Mandelbachtaler Weicheier



## Schlammspritzer (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Möchtegernschlammspritzer!

Hier können sich all diejenigen die, dauerhaft oder zeitweise, mit Schlamm- und/ oder Spritzen nix am Hut haben austauschen   

Ihr könnt euch in aller Ruhe zum "Schwimmbad- (ent)- spannen, Sportschau (en) oder Hallenhalma etc....... verabreden    

Viel Spaß dabei  ​


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. Dezember 2007)

)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2007)

Was es nicht alles so gibt!!!


----------



## vega970 (2. Dezember 2007)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Hallo Möchtegernschlammspritzer!
> 
> Hier können sich all diejenigen die, dauerhaft oder zeitweise, mit Schlamm- und/ oder Spritzen nix am Hut haben austauschen
> 
> ...



Du mich auch  Stehs du noch unter Drogen ?


----------



## Oberaggi (2. Dezember 2007)

Oh, ich glaube das müssen wir mal im Plenum besprechen.  

Aber ich denke auch dass wir unseren guten Ruf nicht durch schwimmen kaputt machen können. 
Hinterher schlägt noch einer vor mit Stöcken durch den Wald zu laufen.


----------



## Klinger (3. Dezember 2007)

Das geht nidd, so böse wie die echten Stockgeher können wir gar nicht gucken wenn die richtigen Herren dabei sind....


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Hinterher schlägt noch einer vor mit Stöcken durch den Wald zu laufen.



Laufen? Du meinst wohl eher spaziergehend Kochrezepte austauschen!

Ohne mich. Hiermit oute ich mich als Nordic-Stalker.


----------



## Klinger (3. Dezember 2007)

Müßte eigentlich richtig Punkte im WP geben:
einmal fürs Stalking + einmal fürs Bös-gucking??


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Dezember 2007)

vega970 schrieb:


> Du mich auch  Stehs du noch unter Drogen ?



Ne, die sind leider alle...


----------



## puremalt (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja hallo, ich bin neu in der Runde.
Ich bin der Martin.....ne.
Ich hab's bisher nie zugeben wollen,... auch vor mir nicht. Aber jetzt, da ich diese Runde gefunden habe, in der sich auch andere mit ähnlichen Problemen treffen, fällt es mir leichter darüber zu reden.

Ich.....wollte schon zu Nikolaustour, ganz ehrlich, aber, ....da war dieses kuschelige Bett und draussen.....Ich bin vor die Tür gegangen, wollte unbedingt, aber......

Und da habe ich es erkannt, ganz deutlich, und hier in der Runde Gleichgesinnter wage ich ganz offen zu sagen:
ich bin ein Weichei.

Jetzt geht's mir besser 

und ich kann mich ruhigen Gewissens nochmal umdrehen.


----------



## Klinger (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Maddin,
wir finden das gaaannz gaaanz doll das Du hier zu uns gefunden hast und so mutig bist Dich öffentlich zu uns bekennen.

Ich zünde allein für Dich ein Räucherstäbchen auf dem Adventskranz an.

Tu das was Du schon immer tun wolltest, schau tief in Dich hineinen, hör auf Deine innere Stimme, mach es wie wir alle es machen:

zieh die Schlappen an, dreh die Heizung hoch, trink noch einen Yogi-Entspannungstee und entschleunige.

Herzlich willkommen von einem mitfühlenden Weichei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wo wir schon dabei sind, beim Wort zum Sonntag...................

Weicheier sind doch eigentlich die, die nicht nein sagen können, die bei jedem Wetter fahren obwohl sie eigentlich lieber zu Hause bleiben würden.

ICH fahre wenn ICH Lust habe...............
ICH schone den Wald und meine Gesundheit.....

Schönen besinnlichen 2.Avent


----------



## Oberaggi (9. Dezember 2007)

Ist ja schon schön, dass ihr zu euren Defiziten steht, aber es ist an der Zeit die Definition des Weicheis zu präzisieren:   
Ein WE im Sinne des MTB-Sports ist eine Person, die bei widrigsten Vehältnissen den inneren Schweinehund nicht bezwingen kann und sich dazu entschliesst eine Alternativsportart wie NW, Extrem-Couching, Schwinmen o.ä. auszuüben. 
Nicht zu verwechseln ist das WE mit jenen Zeitgenossen, die bei der zu dieser Jahreszeit üblichen wechselhaften, aber in einschlägigen Biker Kreisen als durchaus gut zu bezeichnenden Witterung, es vorziehen, eine sogenannte Alternativsport ausüben und nicht mit gleichgesinnten in besinnlicher Runde die Natur geniesen.  
Ein geeigneter Begriff für diesen Menschenschlag, der mir bis dato gar nicht so bekannt war fehlt mir noch, aber ich setze da ganz auf die Kreativität meiner Mit-Biker.


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ein geeigneter Begriff für diesen Menschenschlag, der mir bis dato gar nicht so bekannt war fehlt mir noch, aber ich setze da ganz auf die Kreativität meiner Mit-Biker.



Zwar-Woller-aber-zu-früh-wieder-Umdreher? (vielleicht etwas zu sperrig, der Begriff) 
Als ich aufgestanden bin, hat's geregnet (wer zu früh kommt*, den bestraft der Regen), es muß just aufgehört haben, als ich mich wieder umgedreht habe.

Das Schlimme: ich hab immer noch keinen Glühwein getrunken.


* Dazu nochmal ein Gedicht, diesmal Hohe Literatur, von daher sicherlich bekannt:
Es waren zwei Königskinder
die hatten in der Liebe Müh:
sie konnten zusammen nie kommen,
denn er kam immer zu früh.


----------



## leeqwar (10. Dezember 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ist ja schon schön, dass ihr zu euren Defiziten steht, aber es ist an der Zeit die Definition des Weicheis zu präzisieren:
> Ein WE im Sinne des MTB-Sports ist eine Person, die bei widrigsten Vehältnissen den inneren Schweinehund nicht bezwingen kann und sich dazu entschliesst eine Alternativsportart wie NW, Extrem-Couching, Schwinmen o.ä. auszuüben.
> Nicht zu verwechseln ist das WE mit jenen Zeitgenossen, die bei der zu dieser Jahreszeit üblichen wechselhaften, aber in einschlägigen Biker Kreisen als durchaus gut zu bezeichnenden Witterung, es vorziehen, eine sogenannte Alternativsport ausüben und nicht mit gleichgesinnten in besinnlicher Runde die Natur geniesen.
> Ein geeigneter Begriff für diesen Menschenschlag, der mir bis dato gar nicht so bekannt war fehlt mir noch, aber ich setze da ganz auf die Kreativität meiner Mit-Biker.



was aber, wenn die alternativsportart noch schlammiger als mtben ist ?


----------



## puremalt (10. Dezember 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> was aber, wenn die alternativsportart noch schlammiger als mtben ist ?



Gilt "Frauenschlammcatchen-Zukucken" als Alternativsportart?  

Und gibt das Punkte beim WP? (also 'ne halbe Stunde würd ich das schon aushalten, trotz fehlender Übung)


Übrigens: da drück ich mich vor einer Nik-Tour, die im Endeffekt trocken blieb, und jetzt bin ich mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit und draussen schifft's wie blöd.

Petrus' Rache!


Ging's mir bloss wie Ritter Fips:

Am Mittwoch ritt, auf stillen Wegen
ins Grüne er, und das bei Regen.
Erfreute sich an Flor- und Fauna
und dann an Magda, in der Sauna.


----------



## Oberaggi (10. Dezember 2007)

leeqwar schrieb:


> was aber, wenn die alternativsportart noch schlammiger als mtben ist ?


Das müsste man einer Einzelfallprüfung unterziehen. An was dachtest du da so? 
Der Schlamm ist ja nicht das Problem, denn das ist doch der eigentliche Grund warum die großen Jungs biken.  
Der eisige Wind und die arktische Kälte fordern die Überwindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (20. Januar 2008)

So Jungs, dann schreibt mal, was ihr gestern so gemacht habt. Wir haben Euch sehr vermisst,.  
Aber keine Angst bald sind's wieder 20° und Sonnenschein, so dass ihr auch noch mal mitfahren könnt.  
Aber dann die Angora-Funktionsbekleidung nicht vergessen.  
Wieviel Punkte gibt es denn eigentlich für Extrem-Couching und Teich bauen im WP?


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Januar 2008)

Sei net sooo hart zu deinen Teammitgliedern Axel


----------



## Klinger (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo ihr Emmmbachtaler Weicheier, wo sind die WP-Punkte???

War doch schönes Weichei-Wetter heute, odrrrr???


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2008)

Für alle Teichbauer und Terassenfeger hole ich den Fred noch mal nach oben 
Bald kommt wieder eure Jahreszeit


----------



## vega970 (5. April 2008)

Kann das sein dass du einen an der Waffel hast
und das ganz ordentlich   

Sollst doch nach 3 Wb nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## Oberaggi (5. April 2008)

Warum so angefressen? Da du weder in eine der beiden Kategorien fällst und auch heute (bei definitv Nicht-Weichei-Wetter) mitgefahren bist besteht doch gar kein Grund dazu. 
Aber die Remote-Zählerei die üben wir noch


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Juli 2008)

Und ihr Teichbauer, Wertstoffhändler und Rattenfänger, habt ihr einen gemütlichen Samstag oder Sonntag verbracht?????????


----------



## Klinger (28. Juli 2008)

Na und, ich hab halt was für die Figur getan!!!!


----------



## b-kutscher (28. Juli 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Na und, ich hab halt was für die Figur getan!!!!



tja genau wenn man bulemie hat macht man automatisch was für die figur gell
evon wegen rattenwasser oder doch merguez


----------



## Klinger (15. August 2008)

@ all: will gegen 10 vom Staden bis Güdingen fahren (Grundlagen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (15. August 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> @ all: will gegen 10 vom Staden bis Güdingen fahren (Grundlagen).



Sorry, ne Nummer zu hart für mich


----------



## Klinger (16. August 2008)

Habs dann auch gelassen, keinen Parkplatz für die Limousine gefunden....


----------



## Klinger (14. Dezember 2008)

Als bekennender Winter-Weichei-Schutzblechfahrer habe ich mich heute gefragt warum ich die Dinger montiert habe, war ja eh vieles gefroren und ich bin nicht mal richtig dreckig geworden.


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Dezember 2008)

Aber schön dass du drüber sprechen kannst


----------



## puremalt (14. Dezember 2008)

Hm, erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Mikroklima doch sein kann. Ich hatte heute zeitweise Ballonreifen. 3,5er Schlappen. 5 Kilo (mindestens). Aber dann auf Asphalt abfahren, holla, da lernt die ******* fliegen und ich bin ein dankbarer Schutzblechfahrer.


----------



## puremalt (14. Dezember 2008)

Hey, Zensur.


----------



## Klinger (15. Dezember 2008)

@ oberaggi: ich habe lange daran gearbeitet in meiner Männergruppe, um 22:90 im Eckstübchen.....
@ puremalt: Sonntags fährt man keine Schubkarre, schon gar nicht mit 3,5 Schlappen!
Oder sind das die Anzeichen eines partiellen Klimawandel?
Es war am Morgen kalt wie Sau und auf dem Würzbacher Weiher muss sogar ein Eisbär geswesen sein. 
Jedenfalls hat ein Angler gesagt "Guck mal da drüben ist der Knut"....


----------



## Cywalker (15. Dezember 2008)

Eisbären auf dem Würzbacher Weiher, Krokodile entlang Oberaggis neuem Sumpfland-Trail...dafür würden andere Leute ne Menge Geld auf irgendwelchen Großwild-Safaris ausgeben...


----------



## Klinger (15. Mai 2009)

Ich war am Mi eine kleine Vorfahrt in Spicheren machen:
nach kurzer Zeit waren die Reifen doppelt so dick und mein Rad doppelt so schwer wie üblich.
Ich bleibe am So zu Hause uns gucke die Sendung mit der MAus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (15. Mai 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich war am Mi eine kleine Vorfahrt in Spicheren machen:
> nach kurzer Zeit waren die Reifen doppelt so dick und mein Rad doppelt so schwer wie üblich.
> Ich bleibe am So zu Hause uns gucke die Sendung mit der MAus.



Dann komm doch wenigstens Morgen nach O´heim ich kenn da ein par Pfade die kann Mann/Frau auch bei Nässe fahren
Und da währe ja auch noch der "Unterstand" wo wir uns wieder "trocknen " können


----------



## Klinger (16. Mai 2009)

Das wird heute zeitlich sehr eng werden.


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Mai 2009)

Wo ist nur mein MWETT???


----------



## Klinger (16. Mai 2009)

wo ist nur mein Akuverz.?


----------



## Cywalker (17. Mai 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> MWETT



*M*andelbachtaler *W*eich*E*ier *T*eam *T*rikot?


----------



## vega970 (17. Mai 2009)

Wow , das schreit nach 5 fetten WB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (17. Mai 2009)

War aber trotzdem scheen heute.  
Besonders in Ormmersheim. 
Nur warum hat mir keiner gesagt, dass die Sonne scheint und wir nicht durch den Wald fahren.  Meine Arme glühen noch...


----------



## Klinger (22. Mai 2009)

Wegen den 5 fetten WB's:
da bin ich mal auf Sa gespannt!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (18. Oktober 2009)

Gerüchte sagen es soll ein WE WP Team geben.


----------



## Klinger (19. Oktober 2009)

... und ich glaube zu wissen wer Teamchef ist!!!


----------



## Klinger (22. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich das MbtWeTeam schon gefunden und angemeldet?

Die Zeit drängt!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (22. Oktober 2009)

Man könnte ja am Samstag noch mal ´ne "WE-WP-Probefahrt" machen


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Oktober 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Hat sich das MbtWeTeam schon gefunden und angemeldet?
> 
> Die Zeit drängt!!!



Warum die Eile, der WP startet doch erst am nächsten WE?

Wir machen dann morgen das Teambuilding in der EWH.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass wir gewisse Rückstände wieder aufholen werden.


----------



## Cywalker (23. Oktober 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Wir machen dann morgen das Teambuilding in der EWH.



Aber nicht dass Ihr versucht mich für Euer WE-Team abzuwerben.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Oktober 2009)

Cywalker schrieb:


> Aber nicht dass Ihr versucht mich für Euer WE-Team abzuwerben.





Wenn du die "Bedingungen" erfährst läufst du von ganz alleine über ....


Außerdem bin ich mir auch so sicher...




Oberaggi schrieb:


> dass wir gewisse Rückstände wieder aufholen werden.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Grundstein ist gelegt 

Hier : http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/323 könnt ihr euch, in alphabetischer Reihenfolge, anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (25. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt muss mich der Teamchef nur noch bestätigen.


----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Oktober 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Jetzt muss mich der Teamchef nur noch bestätigen.




Schon geschehen 

Hab´den Team-Namen noch mal der Realität angepasst.... bin  aber für weitere Vorschläge noch offen...


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin schon so nervös, kann den 2.11. kaum erwarten.


----------



## vega970 (26. Oktober 2009)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so nervös, kann den 2.11. kaum erwarten.



Kann ich mir vorstellen, als größter WP-Verweigerer der Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer der letzten Jahre.

Grüße aus Weiskirchen

Vega970


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, mein Teamkapitän hat mir das mal genau erklärt...

@Vega: Fährst Du jetzt im WP Team der Schlammspritzer?


----------



## vega970 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oberaggi,

wenn mein Teamchef keine Vollzeitkraft findet unterstütze ich das Team natürlich mit Reha-Punkten. (Lügen kann ich auch )
Ich mache wahrscheinlich im Anschluss das AHP-Nachsorgeprogramm "Irena"
der Rentenversicherung in Bliskastel-Lautzkirchen.

Grüße vega970


----------



## Klinger (27. Januar 2011)

Gibts den Treff noch oder fahren die alle schon Rollator?


----------



## Klinger (13. Mai 2012)

Da stellt sich die Frage: Eisheiliger oder Weichei oder was?
Und das im Wonnemonat Mai, unglaublich......


----------



## vega970 (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,
der gehört bestimmt zu den  

"Betakten die ruhiger fahren wollen  ohne wirkliche Heruasffordernd"

schrei mich weg 

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (13. Mai 2012)

...... ich hab´s ja gleich gesagt....RR Training in Malle verweichlicht...


----------



## Longus90 (16. Mai 2012)

Jetz hamma ausgelachtWas ist am Sonntag mit der RTF in St Ingbert. Start ist in der Eisenberghalle ab 7.00-10.00 Uhr.


----------

